# Mobile



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

They ran about half of the dogs today. Dogs were having hard times early and late seeing birds and guns.

Quad.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Tina and Ryan...second last week ....first this week Qual.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any word on the derby?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

4 th series Derby Callbacks:
1
2
3
6
8
14
15
17
18
21


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Open blind [email protected] 6:30 (new time) Sunday a.m. 

23 back to second series.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

Callbacks to Open

1
5
9
10
12
20
23
27
28
29
30
47
48
52
54
58
59
65
69
70
86
90
99


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Derby
1 Gus Henry Reagle
2 Cisco Henry Reagle
3 Charlie Moody
4 Cade Gentry
RJ Lanier Fog
Jams Danny Lutrell, Chris christopher, couple more but cant remember

Top 3 placements were out of Grady


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Qual 
1 Ryan B.
2 Chris Christopher 21 months old
3 Ryan B.
4 Trey Larwence 
cant remeber jams

Top 3 Placements n Q were out of Chopper


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Jay Dufour said:


> Congrats Tina and Ryan...second last week ....first this week Qual.


Congrats to Ryan and Tina!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Jason E. said:


> Derby
> 1 Gus Henry Reagle
> 2 Cisco Henry Reagle
> 3 Charlie Moody
> ...


Way to go Henry (Gus and Cisco), Cade (Stitch) and Lanier (Flash)!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Becky Mills said:


> Way to go Henry (Gus and Cisco), Cade (Stitch) and Lanier (Flash)!!!


I could be wrong, but I believe Andy handled Flash this weekend. She's not a Grady kid ;-), but she has held on to her 100% Derby completion rate!


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Open Win Foxhollow And Rebel. Q For National
Cong. To Randy And Mary As Well


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> I could be wrong, but I believe Andy handled Flash this weekend. She's not a Grady kid ;-), but she has held on to her 100% Derby completion rate!


Yep your wrong Lanier did.............


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Who won the Open? What were the placements? With the Nationals closing out today, I am really interested if there was a new addition to the roster in Vicksburg.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2010)

Jason E. said:


> Yep your wrong Lanier did.............




Thanks for posting the results of the minor stakes. Amateur anyone?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I know Susan Bledsoe won the Am. with Ruckus, and Andy got 4th in the open with Ruckus


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Jeff Horsley 2nd-Open with Pam Park's slugger-qual for National.

Congrats to both


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Boomer said:


> Open Win Foxhollow And Rebel. Q For National
> Cong. To Randy And Mary As Well


A huge congratulations to Team Foxhollow and Rebel!!!

And way to go Jeff, Pam and Slugger!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Boomer said:


> Open Win Foxhollow And Rebel. Q For National
> Cong. To Randy And Mary As Well


Nice job Wayne!


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you Annette Davis, Jeff Talley and Butch Gregory for putting on a great event!

I would like to thank Jason Escalara and Bill Billups for putting on a great derby and giving up your weekend for us!!

I can not remember having more fun at a field trial!!!

Henry Ragle


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Thank you Annette Davis, Jeff Talley and Butch Gregory for putting on a great event!


Ditto to that, I hope Butch took the day off from work today, he did not stop all weekend.

Any body have the open and Am placements?


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations Teena


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Fast Woody said:


> Thank you Annette Davis, Jeff Talley and Butch Gregory for putting on a great event!
> 
> I would like to thank Jason Escalara and Bill Billups for putting on a great derby and giving up your weekend for us!!
> 
> ...


Ditto what Henry said and also want thank Mark Medford and Jason for a challenging qualifying and I enjoyed attempting the challenging open tests that Pickering and Jay Hinton set up.
Congrats to Henry and Danny with those really nice 13 month old Grady pups and Charlie Moody also with a nice Grady pup.
Congrats to Jeff & Pam Park and slugger for qualifying for the national.


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

Qualifying 1st,2nd and reserve Jam are littermates


----------



## Diesel123 (Oct 12, 2009)

My bad 1st 3rd and reserve jam are littermates


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Thanks to the club, and the judges for a great weekend. It was great to meet some other RTFers!


----------



## winken (May 11, 2004)

Rebel wins open completes FC, qualifies fot Nat. congrats to Wayne Curtis and owners Randy and Mary Spangler


----------

